# Cost of install



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

I really want to bag my MK5 GLI, but I don't have the time and I dont really feel comfortable doing it because im not all that familiar with it. For those of you who paid to have their kit installed how much did it cost you? If its too much I might need to save up some more money. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

where are you located? 

I do installs, as far as an idea on price, for me, it varies depending on management, and some types of cars are just alot more time consuming than others. 

to give you a ball park, ive seen installers as cheap as 3-400, and some up to 1000. most people youll find on here will fall somewhere in between.


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

blue bags said:


> where are you located?
> 
> I do installs, as far as an idea on price, for me, it varies depending on management, and some types of cars are just alot more time consuming than others.
> 
> to give you a ball park, ive seen installers as cheap as 3-400, and some up to 1000. most people youll find on here will fall somewhere in between.


Im in Virginia Beach. The car is a MK4 GLI and im looking to install an Airlift XL kit with Analog Management.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

jon stairs does awesome installs :thumbup:


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

Minor_Threat said:


> jon stairs does awesome installs :thumbup:


Need someone local to Virginia Beach.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

powdub went all the way to mass to get his done

dubstat came to me from fredricksburg


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

i do installs. im in maryland


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

Minor_Threat said:


> powdub went all the way to mass to get his done
> 
> dubstat came to me from fredricksburg


How much do you charge and how long would the install take?


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

wagner17 said:


> i do installs. im in maryland


How much will it cost me?


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

like 600


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

abadGTI said:


> How much do you charge and how long would the install take?


2 days and 450 with a false floor 

check my site 

Air By Robles


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

thats a good price i do notch and floor and roll fenders and other stuff. but good price man:thumbup:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

i don't notch don't want that liability on me haha


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

true true. i understand completly i have a paper you sign saying im not responsable for it. lol


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

Minor_Threat said:


> 2 days and 450 with a false floor
> 
> check my site
> 
> Air By Robles


Damn wish you were closer that's a good price.


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

Bump to finding somewhere to get this done in/by VA. I'm on Ft. Eustis and simply have nowhere to install the bags. The management and tank are in and working :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Wish there was a place close to Calgary who did the strut/bag install and notch if i ran the lines....I hate installing the actual struts every single time i have installed suspension. But i guess i shouldn't bitch cuz i will just recruit helpers :thumbup:


----------



## VWaddict01 (Dec 12, 2011)

abadGTI said:


> Damn wish you were closer that's a good price.


X2:thumbup:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

All these installers on the east coast....what about the west coast, anyone wanna lend a hand in WA :beer:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

fly me out there


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Not to take away from installers but you could always give it a go yourself. Spend the install money on tools to install then always have them. If you don't get down with your own work I understand though.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

No one down south either. Couple shops throwing out quotes anywhere from $1,200 to $1,500 and that's "starting at". :screwy:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Not to take away from installers but you could always give it a go yourself. Spend the install money on tools to install then always have them. If you don't get down with your own work I understand though.


What I'm hoping for is to work with someone who has experience so I know its being done right (I would gladly pay them for time and effort), but if thats not possible I will give it a go with a friend :thumbup:



dubb34r said:


> No one down south either. Couple shops throwing out quotes anywhere from $1,200 to $1,500 and that's "starting at".


1 shop in Seattle quoted me roughly the same but said it'd most likely end up around $3,000 when everything is said and done...I kindly said no thanks. :screwy:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Yep and that's just labor. For less I could drive 12-15hrs to one of the pro's on here. Might end up doing that at some point. What's holding me back is taking the time off from work.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

ill be more than happy to schedule an appointment for an install for any of you 

my install rate is lower if you purchase a kit through me


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

Minor_Threat said:


> ill be more than happy to schedule an appointment for an install for any of you
> 
> my install rate is lower if you purchase a kit through me


PM sent


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm out in Norfolk man. I can do it in a weekend for $600. Let me know.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Rresetrrewind said:


> Bump to finding somewhere to get this done in/by VA. I'm on Ft. Eustis and simply have nowhere to install the bags. The management and tank are in and working :thumbup:


I can do just the bags for $200-300 depending on the car and type of bags. I'm in Norfolk. PM me if interested.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

all generations for my price all come with a false floor


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

>1 hour drive for Rresetrrewind
roughly 30 minute drive for abadGTI.

PMs welcome :thumbup:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Still no west coast love...lol one installer could move out here and make a killing instead of competing :laugh: monopolize!


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

fly me out :thumbup:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> fly me out :thumbup:


LOL! The funny thing is that it would still be cheaper than taking it to a shop, I'm talking with some of the WA people with air in hopes of making the right connections


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Not sure if I missed it, but what management are you going with?

Do you feel comfortable at all doing the wiring/management for your install? If you can get all of the wire run and the setup plumbed, you're going to save yourself a bunch of money. Also, if you can get the management in by yourself, then you just need to find someone who has experience swapping suspension.

Most of the new management kits are really easy to wire and plumb...the wiring is no more complicated than adding an amp to your sound system and everything else should be easily labeled/plug and play.


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

the best install is one where you can lend a hand, because eventually you're going to need to know the ins and outs of your system if/when it comes time to troubleshoot leaks, redo your floor setup, upgrade your management, swap out a bag, etc etc.

i paid a good friend $500 to be the "lead" on the install and i helped out where i could. try making a thread in the regionals and see if you can find anyone.

and if anyone is looking for an installer in WI shoot ericjohnston27 a pm and tell him i sent you :thumbup:


----------



## mikesvw2.0 (Aug 27, 2009)

Clean PG said:


> the best install is one where you can lend a hand, because eventually you're going to need to know the ins and outs of your system if/when it comes time to troubleshoot leaks, redo your floor setup, upgrade your management, swap out a bag, etc etc.
> 
> i paid a good friend $500 to be the "lead" on the install and i helped out where i could. try making a thread in the regionals and see if you can find anyone.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------

